# The Application has crashed. The Application will now terminate.



## denaetc (Dec 25, 2008)

It seems like many people get this message, but I can't find any solution for it. I've looked just about everywhere, and read everything, but found nothing. :/

This error message comes up in my Sims 2 game while im trying to create a new sim, try to use bodyshop, or try to play with a family.
so basically, i cant do anything x__x
I've tried uninstalling and re-installing, but that didnt work.
Before i reformatted my laptop, Sims 2 worked perfectly fine.
I have Universty & Open For Business.

does anyone have any idea about what i can do to fix this ?


----------



## furyownage (Dec 25, 2008)

It may be due to many things. Your memory (RAM) might be able to take it, the graphics (onboard or card) cannot handle the graphics.


----------



## denaetc (Dec 25, 2008)

so, what can i do about it ?
o__o


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

I too get this message now and again,try this.....

If you have any downloaded items in the game,remove them all to a folder on desk top.
In your EA/My Documents/TheSims2,make sure you delete 
"ContentRegistry" and "Groups.cache"! 
(each time you start the game.)
Restart the game and see if it works.
If the game starts without problems,then there's an object you downloaded something that caused your problem.
You'll need to scan your downloads and look for duplicates downloads.
go to Mod The Sims 2 and look for "Delphy's Download Organiser" program.

http://www.modthesims2.com/download.php?t=227925

I hope this works for you,good luck.

"S"
V^^^^V


----------

